# Who makes a good 7 1/4" miter saw?



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

I returned the Ryobi to Home Depot and will return the Kobalt to Lowes this weekend. My issue with the Ryobi is the table does not have a way to lock in the angle, it just sits in a detent. The Kobalt is a slider with a very small base and must be secured to use and I really did not want a slider any ways. I looked a Craftsman on line and they don't seem to have a table angle lock either. I need a small saw for small trim and want one with a table lock.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

You might have to go to a 10" to get the features you like. I have 12" hitachi slider that I really like. I was going to get a Dewalt but the hitachi was on sale a I had woodworking friend that recommended it.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

Found this review online:

http://www.duckworksmagazine.com/04/s/columns/cupp/14/

I have a Delta 10" nonsliding that I've owned for many years. Great saw. If it ever gives out, I will probably save up and buy a Makita. They consistently rate at the top.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Wordsaw said:


> Found this review online:
> 
> http://www.duckworksmagazine.com/04/s/columns/cupp/14/
> 
> I have a Delta 10" nonsliding that I've owned for many years. Great saw. If it ever gives out, I will probably save up and buy a Makita. They consistently rate at the top.


That review reminded me that I do have a 10" ryobi mitre saw at the bay house that is a lot better than you would think. Once I got everything square which took about 30 minutes it handles trim work pretty well.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I wish I still had the old craftsman 7 1/4" miter saw I used to have... Some one wanted it more than me thou. It was a good little trim saw.


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

Check out Makita. They make a fine little 7.5" compound slide miter. I played with one and it was smooth as silk.

FB


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

By pictures it looks like no one makes a 7 1/4 non slider with a table lock. How would you cut angles other than those with the detent consistently? I turned the Ryobi at Home Depot upside down again looking for a lock thinking I might have missed something but there is not one.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

71 Fish said:


> By pictures it looks like no one makes a 7 1/4 non slider with a table lock. How would you cut angles other than those with the detent consistently? I turned the Ryobi at Home Depot upside down again looking for a lock thinking I might have missed something but there is not one.


For about $25 you can buy a digital angle finder. Great little tool and very accurate. Use that to find your angle, then cut a piece of scrap. Label the piece of scrap and that's your set-up from now on.


----------



## jerrybbc (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a delta brand one that has worked great for small stuff its a 7 1/4" blade it has a thumb screw to lock the angle also has the detent it is light to take it to the project but the 12" slider still gets more use. You might have too look on ebay for the delta miter saws as i think its not made anymore 
'


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

Check out this site:

http://www.acmetools.com/

Used to be called Tool Crib of the North. They've got every top brand under the sun, and a whole bunch of stuff I never even knew existed (like a 16" circular saw). I've bought from them a couple of times.


----------

